# 2006 Orbea Opal, anyone know anything about it?



## TZL

2006 Orbea Opal, anyone know anything about it?

I just got the 2006 Orbea catalog, however the shop knew nothing about the Opal, its 50g lighter than a Orca, and slots inbetween a Orca and Onix in the range, however they didn't know the price or anything else about it

Anyone have any more info?


----------



## Coolhand

TZL said:


> 2006 Orbea Opal, anyone know anything about it?
> 
> I just got the 2006 Orbea catalog, however the shop knew nothing about the Opal, its 50g lighter than a Orca, and slots inbetween a Orca and Onix in the range, however they didn't know the price or anything else about it
> 
> Anyone have any more info?


Talked to Orbea about it. Price is a little less then the Orca. Built with 100% high modulus carbon fiber- which makes it a little lighter and alot stiffer then the Orca, maybe a little too stiff for non-hardcore racers who prize stiffness above all else. Does not ride as sweet as the Orca does. It is basically very close to the Orca, just with a trade-off on comfort vs stiffness. If you are not a hard-core racer who prizes stiffness, then the Orca is probably still the better bike. First availability will be in mid to late September, but I imagine the first ones will be snapped up fast. 

The Onix is going to be cheaper and heavier this year- mated to the new Shimano 105 ten-speed its going to be priced rather attractively. 

How about the full carbon TT frame- the Ordu. Man, was that thing hot.


----------



## dave99ag

I was looking at the Opal too, but decided to put in an order for a red 2005 Orca. Should be here later this week. 

The rep at Orbea wouldn't divuldge the pricing, but did say prices were going up. He also said 60cm frames are the last to be available and I didn't feel like waiting that long.


----------



## Coolhand

dave99ag said:


> I was looking at the Opal too, but decided to put in an order for a red 2005 Orca. Should be here later this week.
> 
> The rep at Orbea wouldn't divuldge the pricing, but did say prices were going up. He also said 60cm frames are the last to be available and I didn't feel like waiting that long.


I had a red 60cm Orca this year- it was a really great riding bike. You are going to love yours. Material costs on carbon fiber bikes has shot up- so bike pricing should be up to match. Getting an 05 bike was a smart move- especially seeing they did not change the Orca I believe.


----------



## dave99ag

Coolhand said:


> I had a red 60cm Orca this year- it was a really great riding bike. You are going to love yours. Material costs on carbon fiber bikes has shot up- so bike pricing should be up to match. Getting an 05 bike was a smart move- especially seeing they did not change the Orca I believe.


Yeah, I can't wait for it to get here. I was a bit worried about the 60cm size at 6'3", but I'm not worried now. I've been looking at photos all over the net of them. I'll post some of my own soon.

I'm pretty sure the Orbea rep said that frame wasn't changing, just colors.


----------



## godot

*Opal*

From what I've heard the Oxix got moved down a bit in the lineup. It now comes with the Al steerer fork, and 105 and is being targetted as a less expensive way to get into a carbon bike. The frame is the same as last year. The bike is just packaged a bit differently to appeal to a different target audience.

The Orca is unchanged.

The Opal is laid up differently than the Orca and is supposed to have a much stiffer bottom bracket. Supposed to be a great bike for large, powerful racers.

No clue on pricing, sorry. I'm really interested in the Opal though.


----------



## TZL

opal = large powerful racers = probably pretty good for me, still large and powerful, even though i don't race anymore, i think i'll wait around to check it out.



godot said:


> From what I've heard the Oxix got moved down a bit in the lineup. It now comes with the Al steerer fork, and 105 and is being targetted as a less expensive way to get into a carbon bike. The frame is the same as last year. The bike is just packaged a bit differently to appeal to a different target audience.
> 
> The Orca is unchanged.
> 
> The Opal is laid up differently than the Orca and is supposed to have a much stiffer bottom bracket. Supposed to be a great bike for large, powerful racers.
> 
> No clue on pricing, sorry. I'm really interested in the Opal though.


----------



## nebam

*Opal Photo*

https://www.orbea-usa.com/ad/ad3.jpg


----------



## dave99ag

This looks like an Opal in action at the Vuelta:










Don't think we'll be seeing those colors in the US though.


----------



## Martin dk

*New pics.*

4 pics from a danish webstore - no prices though.

They look so good  , and I think the blue or orange one will be my new ride to build during winter.

Martin


----------



## velopan

*Orbea Opal*



TZL said:


> 2006 Orbea Opal, anyone know anything about it?
> 
> I just got the 2006 Orbea catalog, however the shop knew nothing about the Opal, its 50g lighter than a Orca, and slots inbetween a Orca and Onix in the range, however they didn't know the price or anything else about it
> 
> Anyone have any more info?


I just got an Opal in silver (only thing available right now according to my shop). 51 cm.

stripped of headset and FD & seatpost clamp, it weighed in @ 1100g on the nose.

getting the word from this forum that it ships with the non-SL fork, I upgraded to the SL.

It looks spectacular. the cosmetic carbon wrap is like the Scott, so it really sparkles in the sun.

MSRP I was told is $2399. I paid less.

Haven't built it up, but rode with some Orbea reps on a ride with the Jelly Belly pros before the SF Grand Prix. The reps had Opals that had just been assembled the night before. My shop also had a Silver Opal with Record and carbon Campy wheels just in for the Orbea tent @ the Grand Prix. [drop dead georgeous that was] The reps said (based on just a few miles of riding) that they couldn't tell a whole lot of different between the Opal and the Orca, although the Opal does feel stiffer and perhaps a little less forgiving. They said the Opal will the "crit bike" of the lineup. 

Hmmm. Well, I will be doing hilly road races on it at less than 140lbs, so I hope it provides what I'm looking for too: A stiff, light climbing bike that is less skittish on the descents than my TCR composite.


----------



## trojanlete

Just picked up a copy of the 2006 catalog from a LBS.

The Opal weighs in at 1,050 (54cm) vs. the Orca at 1,070 (54cm). The Opal is made with 100% M30S Formula 1 Grade High Modulos Fibers vs. the Orca which is made with 50% M30S Forumula 1 Grade High Modulos blended with 50% T700S Medium Modulos Fibers.

A couple quotes from the catalog:

1. "This unparalleled technology makes for a bike that is nearly 30 percent stiffer than our flagship Orca."

2. "The Opal excels in the sprint and is devilishly precise in the corners."

3. "...make this monocoque dream bike the lightest and most rigid frameset we make."

One of the reps. at the LBS added that the Opal "is the one!". Lighter, stiffer and cheaper than the Orca. He also indicated that they may have a tough time selling the Orca's...hmmmmm.


----------



## jackrobinson

*Orbea sizing question*



Coolhand said:


> I had a red 60cm Orca this year- it was a really great riding bike. You are going to love yours. Material costs on carbon fiber bikes has shot up- so bike pricing should be up to match. Getting an 05 bike was a smart move- especially seeing they did not change the Orca I believe.


Just sent you a PM, but in case you don't see it, I have a sizing question for you about your Orbea Orca. How long is the head tube + the integrated headset? I've seen the specs on the Orbea site and am trying to get a feel for how huge the head tube really is.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!

Jack


----------



## Coolhand

I just ordered a silver 60cm Opal today. Availability is getting pretty good on the Opals for those interested in one. My conversion today with Orbea-USA confirmed that it is a much stiffer, less comfortable riding bike then the Orca (which has a sweet ride), priced pretty close to the Orca. Also note it does NOT come with the SL fork, but the heavier and stiffer FCM full carbon fork (due to the stiffness is key approach- it will be a racer's and sprinter's delight). You can get the SL, but the paint wouldn't match. 

For me, the stiffer fork was worth a few extra grams, seeing I wanted the Opal for its stiffness anyway.


----------



## trojanlete

*2006 Opal*

Have you had a chance to see and/or ride an Opal? Their catalog states that the Opal is 30% stiffer than the Orca. I am thinking that this would be better suited for a larger rider vs. the Orca. 

Do you mind asking what the price was for the frame? I was told that the Opal would be around $300 less than the Orca? I'm waiting for my LBS to get one in stock so I can have a final comparison between the Orca and Opal.


----------



## dave99ag

Coolhand said:


> My conversion today with Orbea-USA confirmed that it is a much stiffer, less comfortable riding bike then the Orca (which has a sweet ride), priced pretty close to the Orca.


That's what Orbea-USA told me too and why I opted for the more cush  Orca ride. They do look sweet though.


----------



## Coolhand

From Orbea's main (euro based) website, not the USA one.

http://www.orbea.com/ingles/cuadros.php?tipo=1&familia=1&cuadro=3




> The experience acquired in recent years with composites like carbon fibre today allows us to present a wider range of carbon frames, each with their own mark of exclusivity and personality. Amongst these the OPAL personifies competition in its pure state. Designed for high level competition and maximum pedalling efficiency it shares the monocoque manufacturing technology of other Orbea frames. Monocoque technology has demonstrated with its growth that it is suitable to manufacture highly durable and fatigue resistant frames, without the type of deterioration in comparison to other available technologies. The selection of materials and the tube design has been directed in search of the maximum pedalling stiffness. Integrally constructed in high module M30 carbon fibre it increases by 20% stiffness in respect of other frames, without any increse in weight. The 45 degree orientation of the exterior carbon fibre sheets produces a modern and attractive style, something that contributes without doubt to guarentee a lateral structural stiffness capable of responding to the needs of the most demanding bike racer. The frame transforms all of the pedalling force and converts it into immediate acceleration. Pure Efficiency.


Two photo's of the silver frame built up, and the geometry chart too.


----------



## Coolhand

Hmm, missed one.


----------



## MaestroXC

velopan said:


> Hmmm. Well, I will be doing hilly road races on it at less than 140lbs, so I hope it provides what I'm looking for too: A stiff, light climbing bike that is less skittish on the descents than my TCR composite.


I guess it's too late now, but did you consider the Arin? All aluminum, made with Orbea's own alloy that is ONE THIRD the thickness of Columbus Starship, according to the Orbea rep for the LBS that I work at. Designed essentially to be a pure alu climbing frame; probably at a lower cost than the Opal. According to their website, weighs 920 grams, and the rear end is designed to be a bit shorter than the carbon frames.


----------



## velopan

MaestroXC said:


> I guess it's too late now, but did you consider the Arin? All aluminum, made with Orbea's own alloy that is ONE THIRD the thickness of Columbus Starship, according to the Orbea rep for the LBS that I work at. Designed essentially to be a pure alu climbing frame; probably at a lower cost than the Opal. According to their website, weighs 920 grams, and the rear end is designed to be a bit shorter than the carbon frames.


I've never enjoyed riding alum frames; I tried the Bianchi San Lorenzo (scandium), and it just beat the crud out of me. So I was pretty settled on carbon. (or possibly titanium, which, in general, is much more expensive for weight comparable to carbon).

I have now assembled the Opal and ridden it. Dura Ace 9-speed; Ksyrium SLs; FSA carbon pro; Am Cl BB; zero gravity brakes; easton carbon bars; slk seat; zeus carbon seatpost. Weighs just a tad over 15 lbs. I was a little pissed that the Opal weight was not as claimed (actual: 1100g for 51cm. v. claimed: 1054 for 54cm), but oh well. I can't complain too much about a 15 lb. bike. With carbon wheels, it will be well under the UCI limit I'm guessing.

I've ridden around the block on an Orca, so I can't really compare it to the Opal fairly. The Opal seems plenty forgiving to me. I have been riding a Merlin (w/ Easton SLX fork) and an 04 TCR composite. The Opal takes the sting out of rough spots better than the Merlin or Giant. I think I like the geometry better than the Giant; the Opal's got a more traditional geometry like the merlin. The Opal is stiffer than the Merlin. The Zeus SL fork is plainly stiffer than the Easton and not too much heavier. It's been too long since I've ridden the Giant to say the Opal stiffer than that. I'm done racing this season, so I can't comment on race condition performance. 

All in all, the Opal is a wonderful bike.


----------



## dave99ag

Let me know what you think of the Zaga seatpost. I've had my Orca a month and the saddle slipped on me several times. The saddle clamp just doesn't to want to hold on the the carbon grooves of the seatpost. I replaced it this week with a Thomson Masterpiece (no heavier) and am much more at ease with it.


----------



## MaestroXC

How long of a ride have you gone on so far? I'd be very interested in the comfort factor over a ride of a few (3-4) hours in duration; I suppose you could say I'm in the market as well. The Orbea rep that I've spoken with described it as too harsh of a ride for extended use, but I'd like to get your opinion on that.


----------



## trojanlete

*Great Looking Opal!!*

What was your previous ride? Any early comparisons? How stiff is it?


----------



## Beerman

Got the new Opal the other day and it rides about as expected. Super stiff but feels like it will be a confortable ride over the longhaul. I'm stoked, it is a climbing monster...Here is a link to the new ride in a full size photo, the file is a bit large...

https://www.altussystems.com/orbea.jpg


----------



## Beerman

It's completely different than anything I've been on for sure. I haven't been on a road bike in awhile so my first impression is that carbon fiber and composite bikes have come a long way since I was on some earlier CF bikes. 

Most recent past I had a Trek 5500, and I didn't like it. Felt dead and didn't care for the geometry much. It was a 2002ish model, I forget exactly, so not too recent. I then moved to a Tomassini steel with a Look HSC fork. That bike was great, although a bit on the heavy side. It didn't climb so well or sprint well, but it was a serious comfort machine. 

I test rode several bikes before ordering this one...the Scott seemed a bit too stiff and almost twitchy in the front, the Kestrel had the dead feel to it, at least to me. When I rode the Orca I knew I was on to something. I was a bit concerned about it being a bit whippy(probably an unnecessary concern), I'm 180lbs, and the LBS told me about the Opal. 

Gave it a go blindly knowing it would be stiffer, but the geometry is identical to the Orca so I figured it was a safe bet. When I say it's stiff, it's not overly stiff, just real racey if that makes sense. I'm mainly a 25-60 miler with the occasional benefit century thrown in so I'll have to defer to someone else on the long ride feel. It does a killer job of soaking up the vibrations though, so I have a feeling it will be very comfortable for the longer stuff.


----------



## trojanlete

*2006 Opal Ride Quality*

Like you, my previous bike was a 2002 Trek 5200 (good bang for the buck at that time). I was dissappointed with the Trek on the flats. Seemed like a lot of wasted energy to get up speed, not very efficient. Hoping the newer technology has fixed some of the early problems with carbon frames. I would also agree with you on the geometry, not very comfortable for taller riders, as I seemed too stretched out (Large, 60cm Trek).

Any other reviews once you have logged more miles would be appreciated? I'm 6'-3" (longer legs vs. torso) and 215lbs. and am thinking that the Opal may provide more of what I am looking for over the Orca.

The guys at the LBS also seemed to have a lot of praise for the Opal...more so than the Orca.


----------



## Beerman

So I went for an extended ride yesterday and I'm a bit surprised...I had the original Ksyrium SLs on for my first review but put on the ES like in the pic. The frame is still what I would call stiff, but I no longer have any concerns about the long haul rides. I was surprised by how much different the wheels felt, especially after reading the ton of uneducated posts speculating about Ksyrium SLs vs. the ES wheels. This is now by far my favorite bike to date in every aspect. Some may like the SLs better, but I prefer a bit of give and the new ES seems to work better with this frame set, at least for me.


----------



## Coolhand

Got my Opal frame today- should have it built up and on the road soon. 

 

Will post photo's and ride impressions then.


----------



## Coolhand

Got my Opal frame today- should have it built up and on the road soon. 

 

Will post photo's and ride impressions then.


----------



## Coolhand

Coolhand said:


> Got my Opal frame today- should have it built up and on the road soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Will post photo's and ride impressions then.


Frame is built up, and I have one ride in. Very stiff drivetrain. Same high head tube as the Orca. Doesn't ride quite as nice. Stiffer though. Very fetching frame with the broad CF weave. Still need to fiddle with my set-up a bit. 

Pict's soon.


----------



## velopan

dave99ag said:


> Let me know what you think of the Zaga seatpost. I've had my Orca a month and the saddle slipped on me several times. The saddle clamp just doesn't to want to hold on the the carbon grooves of the seatpost. I replaced it this week with a Thomson Masterpiece (no heavier) and am much more at ease with it.


No problems with the seatpost thus far. (1/2 dozen rides; 200 mi or so). I did have that exact problem on my Giant TCR composite. Carbon on Carbon can be a problem. I broke a clamp trying to tighten it, so had my LBS use a torque wrench and they finally got it tight enough without breaking it.


----------



## velopan

MaestroXC said:


> How long of a ride have you gone on so far? I'd be very interested in the comfort factor over a ride of a few (3-4) hours in duration; I suppose you could say I'm in the market as well. The Orbea rep that I've spoken with described it as too harsh of a ride for extended use, but I'd like to get your opinion on that.


I've done a couple of rides now at b/w 3-4 hrs. The frame is definitely stiff, but it dampens pretty well. I have found myself consciously avoiding rough spots LESS than on my old ride. I have carbon bars and post and titanium rails, so all of those things probably contribute too. I've never had CF bars before. OTOH, I'm riding SLs right now, and they're not the softest ride, so.....

If it means anything, I'm doing a century the middle of next month on the Opal and I'm not concerned about getting beaten up. And I'm 5'6"/140lbs, so getting beat up is definitely a concern. 

But I am also willing to trade off a little comfort for stiffness for racing performance, so it might depend on what qualities you put a premium on.


----------

